# Performance Samples Oceania - Low Volume



## earthday (Apr 16, 2020)

When I load Oceania, I can barely hear the samples. To hear them, I need to turn up the volume knob right up in Kontakt 6 mixer, Cubase mixer, and within the instrument itself. The midi note value also needs to be up around 127. I don't need to do this with other Kontakt libraries, or other Impact Soundworks libraries such as Shreddage.

Is this normal? Is the Oceania library typically low? Or is it not normal, and there is a way to resolve it so that when loaded, it's at an audible volume.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 16, 2020)

Are you using the Mod wheel? I think it's tied to the volume levels in that library.


----------



## BenG (Apr 16, 2020)

I find this as well and crank both mics up upon loading!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 16, 2020)

You can try turning off flattening dynamics.


----------



## earthday (Apr 16, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> Are you using the Mod wheel? I think it's tied to the volume levels in that library.



No I wasn't using the mod wheel, but will try. Someone in another forum suggested this as well. So in doing this practically, would I need to hold the mod wheel up while playing notes with the other hand. I'd prefer it to just be at a consistent (higher) volume and not have worry about holding the mod wheel, but maybe I have to...


----------



## earthday (Apr 16, 2020)

BenG said:


> I find this as well and crank both mics up upon loading!



Glad it's not just me.


----------



## earthday (Apr 16, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> You can try turning off flattening dynamics.



Do I do this in Kontakt, under the tools section maybe?


----------



## Epimetheus1707 (Apr 16, 2020)

Also make sure CC11 aka Expression is turned up. I don't own Oceania but with a lot do libraries, this is another way to control the volume. Also check CC7 for that matter, this is sometimes liked to the kontakt instrument volume slider, but not always.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 17, 2020)

earthday said:


> No I wasn't using the mod wheel, but will try. Someone in another forum suggested this as well. So in doing this practically, would I need to hold the mod wheel up while playing notes with the other hand. I'd prefer it to just be at a consistent (higher) volume and not have worry about holding the mod wheel, but maybe I have to...


Mod wheel down is low volume, almost off, mod wheel up is full volume. It seems just volume and not dynamic layers. You could route it to a MIDI pedal if you use one.


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 17, 2020)

earthday said:


> Do I do this in Kontakt, under the tools section maybe?


It’s one of the buttons in Oceania.


----------



## Snarf (Apr 17, 2020)

Okay it seem like not everyone is very familiar with Oceania.

When you load an Oceania patch, the modwheel will be down, this is what causes the low volume. Just put it completely up and leave it there (unless you need swells etc). You don't need to hold it up with one hand while playing like you would with a pitch-bend.

If this is not enough, one other thing is that the flatten dynamics button on the GUI is enabled by default. This means that the high notes are lowered in volume to match the lowest, making the volume equal across the range. If you turn that off, the volume will be louder too (and function more like real-life).

If that's still not loud enough, then I'd try boosting the kontakt patch volume slider or the microphone positions (and spacially position it at the same time).


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 17, 2020)

earthday said:


> Do I do this in Kontakt, under the tools section maybe?



Make sure this is up. Not down as in picture





Make sure this:





looks like this:





As Snarf said, you can also raise the Far mic volume (as in second pic above)


----------

